# My trip to NYC.



## Sweetie Pie (Nov 30, 2018)

Taken these from the rooftop of our hotel.

Empire state building.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Nov 30, 2018)

The Chrysler Building.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Nov 30, 2018)

Fast moving traffic!!!


----------



## Keesha (Nov 30, 2018)

Very pretty pictures Sweetie. 
How long did you stay for?
What was your favourite place to visit and why?


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Nov 30, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Very pretty pictures Sweetie.
> How long did you stay for?
> What was your favourite place to visit and why?



A week for Thanksgiving.
We have, as in my husband and twin boys, visited before for actual Christmas, but, we had to see the Macy parade.
I'm still worn out tbh.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Nov 30, 2018)

One last view from the rooftop garden.


----------



## jujube (Nov 30, 2018)

Sounds like a great trip, Sweetie Pie!  Lucky you, getting to see the parade.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Nov 30, 2018)

jujube said:


> Sounds like a great trip, Sweetie Pie! Lucky you, getting to see the parade.



I have photos of the parade jujube, it was minus 10 that morning, my fingers were so cold, but, I am glad I saw it.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Nov 30, 2018)

We caught the Metro to Chinatown.
Grand Central was the start.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## Sweetie Pie (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## Sweetie Pie (Nov 30, 2018)

It is just at this point, where you can whisper in the corners and be heard on the opposite corner.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Nov 30, 2018)

#33​
Chinatown as we crossed the Manhattan bridge for better views of the city.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Nov 30, 2018)

#37​
The view of NYC from Brooklyn.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Nov 30, 2018)

The statue of liberty in the distance.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 30, 2018)

It looks very exciting . I’ve only ever passed through New York and that was when I was a child. 
Im glad you had such a good time. Did your entire family go?


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Nov 30, 2018)

Keesha said:


> It looks very exciting . I’ve only ever passed through New York and that was when I was a child.
> Im glad you had such a good time. Did your entire family go?



Yes, my lovely friend, my twins loved it.
We also loved Toronto when we visited, we are planning to visit Toronto again this Spring.
You better go into hiding. x


----------



## Keesha (Nov 30, 2018)

Sweetie Pie said:


> Yes, my lovely friend, my twins loved it.
> We also loved Toronto when we visited, we are planning to visit Toronto again this Spring.
> You better go into hiding. x



I just noticed you said you took your sons so it was a memorable family event. That’s precious
Toronto is a pretty nice city as far as cities go. It’s clean and there’s so much to do. There’s :
Niagara Falls
Science centre
Centre Island 
Wonderland
CNE stadiun 
CN tower with revolving restaurant 
Medevil Times 
Ontario Place 
Blue Mountain 

The activities are endless here. Who knows. Maybe I’ll see you. :hide:


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Nov 30, 2018)

Keesha said:


> I just noticed you said you took your sons so it was a memorable family event. That’s precious
> Toronto is a pretty nice city as far as cities go. It’s clean and there’s so much to do. There’s :
> Niagara Falls
> Science centre
> ...



I would let you know silly. x
Hubby has a cousin that lives there.
She came to visit us two weeks ago, she and her hubby live in Oakville and knows most folk living there. 
Last year we stayed at the  Toronto Delta and met some famous Ice hockey players, I talk to anyone. x
I do like that hotel.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 30, 2018)

Sweetie Pie said:


> I would let you know silly. x
> Hubby has a cousin that lives there.
> She came to visit us two weeks ago, she and her hubby live in Oakville and knows most folk living there.
> Last year we stayed at the  Toronto Delta and met some famous Ice hockey players, I talk to anyone. x
> I do like that hotel.




The Delta is nice but there are plenty of very nice places to stay. 
Oakville is gorgeous but pricey. My BIL lives there and have a huge house but they are fairly well off unlike us. Lol


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Nov 30, 2018)

Keesha said:


> The Delta is nice but there are plenty of very nice places to stay.
> Oakville is gorgeous but pricey. My BIL lives there and have a huge house but they are fairly well off unlike us. Lol



Who cares about money if you are happy. x
That is something money cannot buy. x


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 1, 2018)

Sweetie Pie, I loved your pics of NYC. Happy you made the parade, but soooo c-c-cold that day!  Thanks for sharing! :love_heart:


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 1, 2018)

#33​
Chinatown as we crossed the Manhattan bridge for better views of the city.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 1, 2018)

#37​
The view of NYC from Brooklyn.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 1, 2018)

#38​
The statue of liberty in the distance.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 1, 2018)

Got to see a Broadway show.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 1, 2018)

#41​
The famous -


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 1, 2018)

The skaters at the Rockefeller rink.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 1, 2018)

#44​
Laks, the Christmas music was very loud.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 1, 2018)

#45​
The Empire state building.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 1, 2018)

Great photos. I've always wanted to see the parade on Thanksgiving. We only lived about an hour away in New Jersey but my Mom always had a huge dinner and she couldn't do both. After I got married it was two hours away and by then I was the one making the big dinner. These days I doubt the hubby could stand the cold and neither would my creaky knees. I'm glad you got to see it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 1, 2018)

Great photos SweetiePie, thanks for posting them!


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 1, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Great photos. I've always wanted to see the parade on Thanksgiving. We only lived about an hour away in New Jersey but my Mom always had a huge dinner and she couldn't do both. After I got married it was two hours away and by then I was the one making the big dinner. These days I doubt the hubby could stand the cold and neither would my creaky knees. I'm glad you got to see it.



The photos are coming of the Parade Ruth. x
It was freezing that morning. however, it is possible to watch it from a coffee bar or even a bank.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 1, 2018)

#46​
Another of the Empire state building.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 1, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Great photos SweetiePie, thanks for posting them!



Sorry that some are not great, I am still learning. x
I will be doing a UK Christmas one soon. x


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 1, 2018)

The Empire state building in chocolate.


----------



## drifter (Dec 4, 2018)

My, my, some very very good photos. I like.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 10, 2018)

Macy's


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 10, 2018)

The window displays.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 10, 2018)

Inside Macy's.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 10, 2018)

Times Square and Broadway are next to eachother. The lights !!!!
The people!!!! The atmosphere!!!!


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 10, 2018)

Morgan Freeman.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 10, 2018)

The next are all taken at the Thanks Giving parade.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 10, 2018)

The hotel where Home Alone was filmed.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 10, 2018)

Breakfast at Tiffany's.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 10, 2018)

Yes it is Trump Towers.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 10, 2018)

A drink in his bar of course.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 10, 2018)

A trip to Liberty Island.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 10, 2018)

Almost there.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 10, 2018)

We have arrived, bye bye boat.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 10, 2018)

Closer now.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 10, 2018)

The view of NYC from Liberty Island.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 10, 2018)

The original plans.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 10, 2018)

We took the last boat back.
The statue is lit up at night.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 10, 2018)

Do you want more?????


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 10, 2018)

Yes please!


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)

Almost back.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)

Back to visit.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)

Who are these?


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)

Some more views from my hotel rooftop


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)

No Waldorf salad today!!!


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)

New York 1900


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)

I forgot to post this.
Brooklyn bridge taken in Dumbo.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)

A couple of pics from the hotel rooftop before heading out.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)

NYPD I felt so safe.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)

The Rockefeller center.
This is a viewing point known as Top of the Rock


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)

One of my favourite deli's in NYC.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)

My favourite diner



, just across the road from our hotel. We know the owner, so free drinks and dessert.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)

There are many people on the streets of NYC asking for money. This one was honest, asking for money for weed!


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)

Then on to Hell's kitchen!


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)

This place was amazing!
Lots of pics taken inside.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)

Ok let's see the rest.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)

Dylan's leather jacket.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)

Hendricks purple velvet suit.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)

George Harrison.

There are more. X


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)

On the way out of the Hard Rock cafe.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)

It is a fair distance from the NYPD to where the Twin Towers were hit. There were many photos inside the precinct, of those that lost their lives. With respect, I never took those photos.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)

This photo that is from Google is the famous one.
I know where it was taken.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)

Second grid.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)

This location in NYC 
Yes Marilyn, I was there.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)

This is where Monroe sang the traditional "Happy Birthday to You" lyrics in a sultry, intimate voice, with "Mr. President" inserted as Kennedy's name.
President Kennedy's birthday celebration was held at the third Madison Square Garden on May 19, 1962, and more than 15,000 people attended, including numerous celebrities. The event was a fundraising gala for the Democratic Party


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)

In June 1972 Elvis Presley, played three concerts at Madison Square garden in NYC.
He stayed at the Warwick Hotel in 6th Avenue. A press conference was held prior to the shows, and this took place, in the Mercury Ballroom of the Hilton hotel on 6th Avenue, directly opposite the Warwick Hotel.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)

This is the entrance to the Warwick Hotel.


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 14, 2018)

Now I have kind of finished this thread and bored you all to death.
Would you prefer my trip to the city of London?


----------



## Keesha (Dec 14, 2018)

Sweetie Pie said:


> Now I have kind of finished this thread and bored you all to death.
> Would you prefer my trip to the city of London?


Yes! :laugh: It looks like you had a really good time Sweetie Pie. It’s a trip of a lifetime so you have a right to get super excited about it. I like all the guitars and those silly smart cars that actually look quite stupid. layful:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 14, 2018)

Thanks Sweetie Pie, great pictures, I really enjoyed them all! :coolpics:


----------



## Sweetie Pie (Dec 15, 2018)

Thank you all who viewed.
London City will be my next pic thread.
I have just returned from London, I am going again tomorrow.
Any particular requests?????


----------

